# favorite photos



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

WHILE OUT DUAL-SPORTING...








==========================================================
BLURRY BUT A GOODY...DARN DEER HAD DUCT TAPE STUCK ON HIS HORNS. DID THIS WHILE MY UNCLE WAS OUT TO CHURCH. GOOD TIMES...








==========================================================
SNOWY PINE....








==========================================================
LAZY DAYS OF SUMMER........


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

POSTED THIS A FEW YEARS AGO ON HERE...DARN NICE. IN THE A.M. GOT THIS SHOT ON THE WAY TO WORK. ANN ARBOR AREA.








=========================
================================
SAME SERIES...DIFFERENT BUCK???


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Camod- Those are AWESOME pix!

Check this out. http://www.trophy-clips.com/view_video.php?viewkey=c9dcd35e62896010cd9f&page=1&viewtype=&category=mr
The music timing got whacked during the upload though.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

HEY THANKS...THAT SQUIRREL RUNS AROUND MY BACKYARD DRIVING MY TWO JACKS NUTS. THAT DAY, AS IT LOOKS, EVEN HE GOT POOPED OUT.:corkysm55


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

ISLE ROYAL fishing trip 
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...endID=291128578&albumID=190119&imageID=145358

Isle royal carabou island camp 

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...endID=291128578&albumID=190119&imageID=487235

My little girl 
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=291128578&albumID=535376&imageID=1575532

Wedding day my best man to the right smiles like a champ :lol:
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=291128578&albumID=535366&imageID=1575432


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Bwilson said:


> ISLE ROYAL fishing trip
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...endID=291128578&albumID=190119&imageID=145358
> 
> Isle royal carabou island camp
> ...


Lindsey Lohan is your little girl?


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

This is from this summer on the Cheboygan River. My daughter Madison's smallie.


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Lindsey Lohan is your little girl?


 whoops that pic was locked  great now


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Bwilson said:


> whoops that pic was locked  great now


V E R Y Cute!:bouncy:


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

My oldest sons first Rooster, my youngest tagging along and a couple of my old dogs.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

nice pic's guys...keep them coming!!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's a few of mine


----------



## Photog (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice snareman, I hope my girls get into the outdoors that much.

This was taken by my 3 year old with my 2 y/o beside her. They wouldn't get in the pic with me, but they thought it was cool. My 2 y/o claimed it as hers, and still asks me where "her" deer is.







[/IMG]


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

lets see more!!!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

those were some sweet pics guys. loved em all.


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

My son with some hybrids from this summer.


First time in the tree with me in '06.


My dad and my best friend at bow camp '07.


My boy trying out his new .22.


Doe from '06.


Goose hunt '07.









I don't know why some of them are so small, if you click on them you can see them full size.


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

The first pic is one of my favorites because it was a double. And it was on christmas eve.

The 2nd pic has mutiple memories for me. I took the coyote with my 30-06 i got as a graduation gift from my mother. This was before I had gotten my .223. It did a great job:evil:. Also it reminds of the hunt, it was with my brother-in law on his first predator hunting experiance. 


Keep the pics coming they have been great!!


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

Here's a few of mine.............











From 2005












From 2006























Probably from about 2003 or so.













My nephew from last years youth hunt.












My niece and my brother on one of our duck hunts last year.























Just for fun.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Me and lil red. He was so proud to be with us.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

SNAREMAN said:


> Here's a few of mine


Did you weigh that beaver? If so how much did it weigh? It looks huge.


----------

